# FMI Fireplace Won't Ignite



## ctxman (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

My mother in law moved in to a new (older) home that has a gas fireplace dated from '97. It's wired to a switch on the wall and I never saw a pilot light, it looks like it has a an igniter and what I would call and electronic ignition (pilot less). 

When I first tried to fire it up it would click several times (presumably trying to light) and eventually would turn on...sometimes. It was the heat of the summer so we never let it run for very long. The clicking wasn't just the sounds of a sparker but also seems to rattle but I'm not sure of the normal ignition sounds.  Now when I turn it on, it will click once...then nothing happens....then it shuts down and I can't get it to click again from the switch unless I wait several hours or days. 

I'm guessing it might be the ignition module and or igniter but I could use some help.

Thanks,
John


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like an old DSI (Direct Spark Ignition) model with a gas log set. If it is, & you need replacement parts, you're not gonna like the prices - IF you can still get them. Last time I replaced a similar module the price was in the $500 range & that was prbably 10 years ago...
Best thing you can do is to shut the power off to the unit & remove & clean all contacts & make sure all the connectiona are tight.
Probably time for an upgrade.


----------



## bigfun (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine basically does the same thing. A gas log tech came out and said the igniter module is bad and company has gone out of business. Can you replace the system with regular vented gas log set?


----------



## ctxman (Dec 11, 2013)

bigfun said:


> Mine basically does the same thing. A gas log tech came out and said the igniter module is bad and company has gone out of business. Can you replace the system with regular vented gas log set?



I found a NOS Robertshaw Ignition Control Module on Ebay for $70.  I installed it and it fired right up.  No further problems.  Check ebay.


----------



## bigfun (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you, I'm not sure my brand either. The metal info plate is missing also


----------



## ctxman (Dec 11, 2013)

bigfun said:


> Thank you, I'm not sure my brand either. The metal info plate is missing also


I had the metal info plate but my fireplace was so old it didn't matter much.  I just got to the component level and used the part numbers off of that to do a search.  In my case it was the grey box that was the Robertshaw module and the part number was the SP 745.  From there I searched the internet.


----------



## bigfun (Dec 12, 2013)

This is what Ive come up with. I think I have seen a supersession to   35-605606-223 35-60 SERIES, 24 VOLT DIRECT SPARK IGNITION but not sure


----------



## ctxman (Dec 12, 2013)

bigfun said:


> This is what Ive come up with. I think I have seen a supersession to   35-605606-223 35-60 SERIES, 24 VOLT DIRECT SPARK IGNITION but not sure


I'm not an expert by any means.  I'd suggest some internet searching to track down the part.  According to your part numbers, this one might work 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fenwal-Dire...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c76516418


----------

